
The Feynman Files: The professor's invitation past the Iron Curtain - llambda
http://muckrock.com/news/archives/2012/jun/06/feynman-files-professors-invitation-past-iron-curt/
======
Mizza
Big ups to Michael and MuckRock for getting these files and reporting on them!

------
calibraxis
The government was probably far more concerned about the anti-capitalist
Einstein, than the relatively obedient Feynman.
(<http://monthlyreview.org/2009/05/01/why-socialism>)

~~~
herdrick
You have created a two word combo never seen by Google, "obedient Feynman".
<http://www.google.com/search?q=obedient+Feynman>

It sounds like Feynman was suspicious of the Soviet Union.

~~~
calibraxis
Yep. To the State Department (and ultimately to the guys spying on him, the
FBI), Feynman wrote: _"I would be very grateful to you if you could give me
any advise. I should like to cooperate with your desires in this matter. [...]
I am willing to proceed in any way that seems to you to be in the best
interest of the country, even if it should mean some personal danger."_

Speaking of famous scientists, Chomsky mentioned: "Compare Russell and
Einstein, two leading figures, roughly the same generation. They agreed on the
grave dangers facing humanity, but chose different ways to respond. Einstein
responded by living a very comfortable life in Princeton and dedicating
himself to research that he loved, taking a few moments for an occasional
oracular statement. Russell responded by leading demonstrations and getting
himself dragged off by the cops, writing extensively on the problems of the
day, organizing war crimes trials, etc. The result? Russell was and is reviled
and condemned, Einstein is admired as a saint. Should that surprise us? Not at
all."

([http://cognet.mit.edu/library/books/chomsky/chomsky/1/10.htm...](http://cognet.mit.edu/library/books/chomsky/chomsky/1/10.html))

Interesting how fame works.

~~~
GlennS
Is this true? I was under the impression that Bertrand Russell was widely
lauded as a man of integrity and clear thinking right across the whole
political spectrum.

Perhaps this is a USA/UK split, or perhaps just some oddity of my particular
friendship group.

~~~
Jimmy
Most people in the USA outside of academia haven't even heard of Russell, and
those that have certainly wouldn't condemn or revile him.

